# Webster County report



## duckbill (Oct 4, 2004)

Awefully hot, but supposed to be a cold front coming this week.  I saw a few does this weekend coming off of the foodplots headed for the bottoms.  I am suprised that they were in the foodplots, because the acorns were raining and the persimmons are thick.  Should be good this week if the weather gets a little milder.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 11, 2004)

*10/7 - 10/10*

Lots of rubs and a few scrapes, but not seeing any deer.  They just aren't moving real good, yet.  A good cold snap should get them moving.  Only 3 does have been killed in our club this year.


----------



## duckbill (Nov 1, 2004)

It's still hot  !  I saw 2 bucks at dark(too dark to make ethical shot).  Fresh sign EVERYWHERE.  First cold snap should get them jumping.
One member killed a nice 9pt 185lbs 20" spread yesterday morning.  Other than that nobody has seen anything.


----------

